# Radon Jealous AL 9.0



## thomastechert (4. November 2018)

Hallo, 
ich überlege mir derzeit ein MTB zu kaufen und konnte die Auswahl auf ein paar wenige Kandidaten eingrenzen. Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich hier ein paar Fragen stelle...

Es geht um folgendes Bike:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-jealous-al-9.0-1x12-753407

Sieht bei Radon im Shop irgendwie glänzender aus als auf einem Bild hier im Forum:
https://ibb.co/iRcB6T

Oder ist das ein anderes Modell?

Hauptsächlich stelle ich mir drei Fragen:
1. reichen die 1x12 Gänge oder wird mir das am Berg schwer zu verschaffen?
2. wie ist die Sram Schaltgruppe im Vergleich zu einer Shimano XT?
3. wie ist die Magura Bremse im Vergleich zu einer Shimano XT?

Habe ein Angebot vorliegen:
Cube Race One mit kompletter XT Ausstattung, 2x11 Gänge etc, mit etwas schlechterer Gabel und etwas schwerer als das Jealous aber dafür für unschlagbare 1000€... und nun die Qual der Wahl...

So weit einmal. Würde mich über eine Antwort und Einschätzung sehr freuen!

Beste Grüße, 
Thomas


----------



## filiale (4. November 2018)

Ob 1x12 bei Dir ausreicht kannst nur Du selbst beantworten indem Du den Ritzelrechner verwendest und Deine jetzige Übersetzung mit der 1x12 vergleichst: http://ritzelrechner.de/

Dann siehst Du ob Dir kleine oder große Gänge fehlen, bzw. wie groß die Grangsprünge sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (17. Dezember 2018)

Das Jealous AL 9.0 gibts auch mit 2x11. Ich fahre den Vorgänger ZR-Race und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Meins hat die Magura MT4 Bremsen drauf und die packen ordentlich zu, unvorsichtig gebremst, und man wird über den Lenker gehoben...


----------

